# Sweet by Ottolenghi and Helen Goh



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Received this for my birthday after asking for it. It’s a gorgeous book from the author of Jerusalem and those flavors and textures are right up my alley! 

So far I’ve put the sesame brittle into play for a ladies luncheon with a coconut panna cotta. We had guests asking to take some brittle home...

I usually boil the syrup to an amber color and then fold in the sesame seeds and butter. This syrup is briefly boiled with butter and the seeds are folded in. Then rolled between parchment and baked. So thin and delicious. 

If you’re a pastry chef I think you should take a look at it. Or anyone, really.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Good book. I bought it right when it first came out.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've found his books to be mostly food porn photos and less content. But maybe I didn't look deep enough.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

phatch said:


> I've found his books to be mostly food porn photos and less content. But maybe I didn't look deep enough.


Made a couple of recipes and they are tasty. He's been on several podcasts and he sounds awesome.


----------

